# Black Ice Butterfly Pair



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

After conditioning on live and frozen foods the past few weeks, setting up the tank, supplies, etc., placing the pair in the spawning tank and releasing the female--I have embracing and eggs! 

Here is the male:



















And the sibling female:










I'm hoping for some babies that look like the parents and maybe a few surprises .


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Really nice pair!


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Zoelie said:


> Really nice pair!


Thanks! I was really excited to have a succesful spawning with these two.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

wait, so they're siblings? can you do that? just wondering. the fry will probably look gorgeous


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

betta99 said:


> wait, so they're siblings? can you do that? just wondering. the fry will probably look gorgeous


Yes, it is pretty common practice to breed betta siblings together when trying to continue a certain "look" or line. And thanks, I certainly hope the fry are gorgeous.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful pair! Good luck with them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see how the fry come out.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, I remember seeing them for sale! I hope they make pretty babies, the boy is gorgeous!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Your gonna have some really nice lookin' fry! :-D


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Gorgeous Pair!! You gonna have some lovely looking fry!!


----------

